# first kidding update. is she closer than I thought?



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I thought she was 3 months but maybe I'm wrong? She's making me question everything! There is some white discharge today. I don't know her due date she was with bucks when I got her in October. I don't think I've seen any signs of heat and she has no interest in my buck. She's had crazy mood swings from being aggressive to sweet and loving. One picture is when I first got her in October. You can see a complete difference. Any opinions?


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow she sure does look different! I would say she is bred how far I have no guess I am no good at that sorry.... She looks great though


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you she's had a lot healthier life here and she coat is finally coming in great. I don't know of white discharge is normal throughout pregnancy.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I hear it can be plug .... Read through posts in breeding pen lots of info my first kidding will be in march so I have no wisdom what so ever to bestow upon thee.... sorry


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

This is my first kidding with no one else's assistance lol so I'm kinda at a loss. I'm hoping she holds off a bit till I can complete the kidding stall.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Her udder looks like it still has a little bit more filling to do. 

If the white goo is her plug, that could come anywhere from a month to a week to days before kidding. 

I can't say for sure though. I'm still new to kidding.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you! I'll be keeping a very close eye on her. She's enjoying keeping me waiting.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Another thing is constant crying all the time. And it gets pretty loud. I know nubians are known to be noisy and she always has been loud but I don't understand why. Maybe she's uncomfortable or just a big baby? Every time I hear her cry I run out to see her so maybe that is what she wants?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How old is she?

You are a first timer with kidding and I believe she is as well, her udder shows it and her small teats show it.
With first timers, some need help dilating. 

The discharge can happen a long time prior to kidding and normal. 

As far along as she appears, ask the breeders if you can ,what time frame she was introduced to the buck. The way it looks, it was way before October.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She is a first timer. When I got her from was just a man buying any type of animal he could to sell and make money. He took care of them but he had 5 goats in a very small pen 3 bucks ranging from 6 months to 3 years and my doe and her sister. She had been there for a over a month so she could have been bred before I got her on October 17. So he just said she may be bred. I really have a hard time guessing with her on her progress as she just started showing a few weeks ago.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She is almost a year old.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Then she must of took earlier. 

Does are hard to predict when they will kid, it is the doe code of honor, LOL


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you and yes lol. What is some for sure signs of kidding going to happen soon. I've read a lot about the udder getting tight and shinny but I've also seen a lot of people say that they have had does that do not get huge udders until minutes before or after kidding. And knowing her she might be the few that doesn't do it exactly by the book lol. With it being so cold I want be their when she kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.
Hope these links will help some.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/how-find-ligaments-112934/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/signs-close-kidding-144566/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/streaming-discharge-160205/


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Update: went out this morning to check on everyone. I look over and my buck is out  he was standing behind her then he mounted her she was just looking around a didn't move he lost his grip about a second after he had mounted her. Does this mean she's not pregnant since she stood there? He is only 6 months old and doesn't have a bucky attitude yet. I think he may be in rut but after he fell off he didn't try again and I rushed in to separate them. Now I'm even more frustrated and confused!!!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have 3 does that kidded last month, it was my first experience as well. My 2 wether boys would try to mount the does the whole last month of pregnancy. I believe I read on a post that this is normal and it is caused by the discharge and pregnancy hormones. My does did not stand for them though, they made it very clear that it was not going to happen. LOL


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol okay thank you I checked her lady business it has been starting to get really flat and doesn't point out ward at the bottom. It's not swollen or puffy yet, plus I don't know why her udder would be starting If she is in heat and not pregnant. It's hard to tell if she is in heat anyway as she is a constant tail wagger lol. Atleast if she sees people.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

takethelead said:


> Lol okay thank you I checked her lady business it has been starting to get really flat and doesn't point out ward at the bottom. It's not swollen or puffy yet, plus I don't know why her udder would be starting If she is in heat and not pregnant. It's hard to tell if she is in heat anyway as she is a constant tail wagger lol. Atleast if she sees people.


All 3 of my does wagged their tails the whole last month of pregnancy because they did not like the discharge, I think. They continue to flag because they continue to have discharge that is normal bloody discharge after birth. I am not an expert by any means but from your pics she looks a lot like my does did in the beginning of their last month of pregnancy. Mine are mini breeds though so if she is bigger her udder development should be more then my does. I have lots of pics of their progress in my threads that may help. I can tell you though when it was really time I knew, especially with my FF, she screamed for 12 hours straight and would not let me leave her sight. The wait was awful and I also did not have a due date it really sucked and I thought numerous times they were in labor and they were not. Good luck


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you so much I will look at your pictures. She's a kinder so she's not a big goat probably 4-6 inches taller than my pygmy. She's been in need of constant attention lately which since she's spoiled she gets it lol. I got some pictures from today. She's been really sweet and loving lately and I have finally been able to feel down her entire body without her being scared. Her ligs seem to be softening up. I compared them to my pygmy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If her ligs are softening then she is preggo. She has an udder forming too, so the buckling received mixed signals from the discharge.
I don't understand the standing for him part though? Glad you compared the two Does on ligs. 
A Doe that is early preggo or not pregnant will have firm ligs. 
Write down on the calender when the buck was with her in case. But I really feel she is preggo.

You can get a preg test done or wait the 5 months out. :wink:


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I think she was distracted and didn't notice lol she saw my neighbors **** walking around and she loves dogs so maybe that's why she stood.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Also throughout the day when I was in the goat barn she would put her front hooves on the wall standing up and stretch her head back and holds it like that for a few seconds. Then when I get home from the store she got out from the field and was standing in front of the house. Her need for attention is going a little far lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With stretching, she is trying to get more comfortable, kids tend to push on organs or the spin, making it uncomfortable, so the Doe, may stretch and try to move them from that spot. They can also do that in pre-labor to. Not saying that is what it is. 

She loves you. :grin:


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

She is pregnant thats for sure. Just keep an eye on her.... My doe domino started streaming white goo tthen slightly pink tinged goo THEN went back and forth DAILY to white and amber goo for like a week and a half. Lol!!! Just watch for her udder to nearly double in size and get REALLY firm. Her tail head will raise up youll know it when you see it all u will feel is the bone no ligs nothing. Then within hours shell start "hunching" her back end forward. That will be contractions. Now im not a veteran goat midwife but since ive observed one goat birth, i think i do know alittle.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

takethelead said:


> Also throughout the day when I was in the goat barn she would put her front hooves on the wall standing up and stretch her head back and holds it like that for a few seconds. Then when I get home from the store she got out from the field and was standing in front of the house. Her need for attention is going a little far lol


Thats what my doe did constantly she would put her front feet on the hay bin and elevate her front end over her rear. Poor things.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you! She's been very distant today eating her food slowly. No change in udder but she isn't as vocal or happy and running around as always she has mostly stayed in bed today.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Lol shes soooo miserable lol poor girl!!!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm hoping she just has one big baby or two small twins! I don't want to many for her first time


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm hoping she just has one big baby or two small twins! I don't want to many for her first time lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Singles are much bigger and harder on First timers, with twins, they are of average or smaller size and will be easier on her. 
First timers do well with twins, so no worries.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Well then I'm hoping for twins !


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah plus you may havetrouble with a single thats big.  twins are better! Mine had twins and shes WONDERFUL with them


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Hopefully she'll have twins but her udder is not growing anymore belly is still getting a little bigger. But it looks like she may have lost a little weight?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

No more udder development she's is discouraging me. It seems like she's lost weight but no food changes she has her free choice alpha and minerals and 2 cups of grain in the morning and 1 cup sweet feed in the evening. Any ideas why????


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's some pictures from today. Anyone have an idea why it looks like she is loosing weight?


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

It could be the babies dropping and getting into position. Her udder was hard to see in the new pics. Is it about the same as the first pics? My does udders developed kind of slow until right before they kidded. I only noticed slight changes over time, it took about 4-6 weeks for there udders to get full. Is she acting normal? Eating? Drinking? Peeing? Pooping?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She's normal peeping pooping eating and drinking fine. It's about the same as the last pictures. I'm not sure when her due date is and since her udder doesn't match up with most of the does I don't want her to have her kids then her udder comes in.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

takethelead said:


> She's normal peeping pooping eating and drinking fine. It's about the same as the last pictures. I'm not sure when her due date is and since her udder doesn't match up with most of the does I don't want her to have her kids then her udder comes in.


I've also read about this happening and most always it is not a problem. Every pregnancy is different and it is possible her babies have dropped and she still has a ways to go. It is funny how long and aggravating it is to wait and when they finally come it flys by. My oldest kid is a month old today and it really doesn't seem that long. He was a single and the biggest of all my does kids and his Mom was a FF but she did very well and is a great Mom. Good Luck and keep us posted on her.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you, her belly seemed to be lower and more rounded today. Her udder looks the same but she kept trying to reach under her belly to scratch but after many times she got mad and head butted and kicked anything around her. She's been biting and kicking her water over and moody she she wouldn't let me feel of her or take to good of pictures but here's what I managed to get.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's some more. She's been really rough on my other goats today too.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm guessing she is a kinder but if anyone has any other ideas I'd love to here them. Some people think my pygmy buck may be an ND instead so I want to make sure all my breeds are correct lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her udder isn't filled yet?

I see the discharge, it is a lot, they can do this a month or so prior. So it is hard to judge from it. It is clear right?

I do notice, she may be itching in the 2nd from the bottom photo and has a rough coat, do you see lice?
How is her inner lower eyelid coloring and gums?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I do not see lice and yes her coat needs to be brushed and cleaned which I usually don't every day but with a family illness I've been lacking on the past couple of days. The color of her eyelids are fine and a good color.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sounds good then.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She is looking very big for the past few days. I wish I would have gotten a picture of her side she carries deep and her udder is a little larger than it has been. No discharge eating and drinking fine. Hopeing her udder will pick up soon. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is definitely getting bigger. :wink:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a doe that carries low too. She doesn't get very big when she's pregnant and she has had twins before


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a doe that had a discharge her entire pregnancy! All was fine- just she was a leaky doe! I was alternately sure she was in heat or preg.
on a daily basis. And, she would stand for a buck if he came near her! Totally whacky doe :GAAH:- Her udder got big, then smaller (found out she was a self
sucker)! Finally had a wonderful doe kid- half Nubian half Boer. I still have the kid, she is 6 now. - The mom is long gone. Goats can really make you
question your own sanity! Good luck with her kidding!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow your goat sounds a lot like mine except different breeds!!! Thanks for letting me know I'm not the only one with a goat that is like that


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I thought her udder was looking smaller for a while and all of a sudden it's starting to fill. Just a little but at least it's starting. How can you tell if they suck on themselves and what do you do to stop it? I've noticed what seems to be her itching her udder. But it might just be self sucking . I'm about to go and shave her udder again so I can really tell the difference. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

You can try band aids  sorry I forgot to add mine has never sucked before. But I know if you have a goat with an kid that is like months old and want his to quit nursing you can rap band aids around her teats


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll try that. I went to shave her udder and she did not like that at all so I did the best I could. She started standing up on the building hay feeder and our in progress box to put kids in when it's super cold. And bending her head backwards I tried to get pictures. I slid under her and got a picture of her udder and I think I may have saw a kid move it look like something rolled under her skin.  

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

We'll I hope for the best for you


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you, so you know why she would be stretching? 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I meant do not so lol

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She's just being silly.

She may have lice as to why she is itching.

On self sucking, it is hard to break, if that is the case.
Her nipples will be clean and may be wet, if she just finished doing it. 
If the orifice is open, milk will easily come out. But don't milk her if she is preggo.
You can get a goat bra to stop self sucking here is a link.
http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/product.php?productid=3482&cat=&page=1


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah I agree with toth


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay thank you, I checked her and I didn't see any lice. What should I Do to solve or prevent lice? 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Sevin dust helps kills lice, but idk if you can put it on udders or not. I know you can dust there spine and massage the dust in the fur.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you didn't see lice, there is no need to treat, but you can get food grade DE and sprinkle it on the bedding it will help.

Do you see any raw area's around where she is itching her udder area?

Any scabby area's or hair loss anywhere?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

There is no signs of lice or hair loss or scabby areas, her skin is in good condition. I don't understand why she is itching. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is strange, unless the kids are moving around and she is not liking it?

Can you feel any movement on her right side or just before her udder area, when she is itching?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I haven't felt a very strong for sure kick but I've seen what I think is kids moving around. If I feel before her udder it feels like there is something hard there. She constantly licks her fur on her stomach but no where else. Her schedule for being in heat is this coming week so I'm still looking to make sure she is pregnant and not pregnant from my buck. Which she has been with for two months since I don't have a buck pen. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a strange one for sure, licking like that.

Hope she is preggo. Good luck.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I just read your whole thread and looked at your pictures. This is only my opinion - but I think you can relax for a little while - I'd say she has 2 more weeks or more! The discharge is totally normal. The stretching is normal. The dropping of the babies making her look thin along the spine is also normal, just more prominent in her. Just be sure to glance at that udder each day and you'll see more major filling one day (or she'll be that freak goat that doesn't fill before kidding lol)- right now she is just beginning to develop it. All that itching however, is not quite so normal. Lice are really hard to see! I would personally put 4CC of Cylence down her spine. Best of luck! Waiting is nervewracking!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Also I've seen a few first timers fuss with their udder as it starts develop - I guess it is just a weird filling for it to start hanging down!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you all for your inputs. She is normal and nothing else going on besides the random itching. In going to get cylence tomorrow hopefully that will work! I sat and tried to feel for baby movements and I did not notice any. Udder is the same. I'm hoping she is going to start filling soon!!! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

False alarm she is in heat. Or I think so. She's crying very loudly and constantly waging her tail and rubbing against the fence.  I don't understand her. On the bright side my buck will be very happy. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

That is so confusing.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

We'll I had a doe before who kept coming into heat when she was pregnant I didn't know she was preggo cause my buck kept mounting her and she let him. One day my buck was trying to mount, and she seemed like she was normal nothing out of the ordinary. Then two hours later she had a doeling. Goats are weird at trying to figure out whether they are preggo or not. The only for sure way you can tell is to get a bloodtest done. Hope this helps


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I went to give them some molasses water since it's snowing today and my buck is mounting her :/ just incase she's not a weird pregnant goat that allows bucks to mount lol I'm marking the date. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh that is weird. I have a doe who is making an udder, but today she got her head stuck and the buck was mounting but he hasn't since then.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Yesterday jay jay mounted her and she stood. Today he mounted her and she stood but he doesn't get in or anything he can barely reach lol but she has discharge more of a see through but a green tint which may be because of how cold it is. It seems to have frozen. The pictures make it look darker. But I don't know if it's heat discharge or being pregnant or my buck figured out a way. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

